# New Ruger SR9c front sight pin clearly offcenter!



## muskyjohn (Jun 17, 2013)

On my way home from picking up my new sr9c I clearly noticed the front sight ramp offcenter,and sure enough when I shot it it shot way left at 7 yards. Any thoughts on my next move to correct this issue? Try to fix myself? (if so how?) Take to a gunsmith? Send back to Ruger? It's a bummer because I sure like the way it feels when shooting,great trigger ect.Sure hope I can get this issue resolved soon! Thanks in advance for any thoughts on this.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

You can drift the front sight or adjust your rear sight. If you feel uncomfortable doing this(drifting front sight) I'd take it to a gunsmith. You can obtain a sight tool, drift it yourself w/ a wooden dowel and a hammer or, I just drift my sights with the small extension in my socket tool set and a hammer , or punch(may leave a little mark). I do prefer having the front sight center and adjusting the rear sight for windage. Lastly, I do recommend benching the pistol for groups when checking zero. I assume your front sight is off center to the right.


----------



## muskyjohn (Jun 17, 2013)

Thanks for the reply denner. That is my plan then (drift myself), and I will be checking zero from the bench,and your assumption was correct it is off center to the right. Thanks again.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

XS Sight Dovetail Installation - Pistol - YouTube

On the front sight make sure you drive your drift punch on the dovetail and not the blade. The vid above is pretty good, he's removing and installing, but at the beginning he's drifting the front sight off which should give you the idea.


----------

